# Posting Pictures



## mish (Jan 20, 2006)

Members of this forum have shared/posted pictures of themselves, family, pets & food.  Can you share your knowledge of How To Post a Picture here?  Do you need a scanner or digital camera?  TIA


----------



## GB (Jan 20, 2006)

Yes you either need a scanner or a digital camera or some other way of getting the pictures into your computer. Once the picture is in the computer then it is easy to load it onto the site.


----------



## mish (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks, GB. I don't have either. Can anyone give step-by-step instructions and/or alternatives to using a digital & scanner? TIA 

Edited to add:  Some of my photos are 8x10 or larger, if that helps.


----------



## GB (Jan 20, 2006)

I think you can probably bring your pictures into a drug store like CVS or Walgreens (not sure if you have those out there) and they might be able to put them on a CD for you. Then you can use that CD to put the pictures up here. It should not cost too much either I don't think.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 20, 2006)

It depends on where the photo is that you want to post.  If you have a photograph (printed on paper), then you have to make a digital (electronic) image from it to get it onto a computer.  

If you don't have a scanner, take the photo to a camera store and ask them to scan it and put it onto a disk or CD.  Then you can put the disk or CD into your computer and save the picture.

Any film processing place will process a roll of film and put it onto a CD in addition to making prints for you.


----------



## mish (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks GB and Andy. Good info. Would my 8x10 (or larger developed photos - not on paper), work the same way?


----------



## buckytom (Jan 21, 2006)

lol mish, no fair using professional headshots! 

it'll be much easier if you run out and get a cheap digital camera. scanning and reducing photos is a headache, unless you're good with the scanner software.


----------



## mish (Jan 21, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> lol mish, no fair using professional headshots!
> 
> it'll be much easier if you run out and get a cheap digital camera. scanning and reducing photos is a headache, unless you're good with the scanner software.


 
Thanks for the tip, BT.  (The Studio's Stills' Dept. was cleaning out their files  )


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that Walmart does it too.


----------



## Constance (Jan 21, 2006)

Nowadays, you can get a CD when you get your pictures developed. Lots of places do that, including Walmart. All you have to do is put the CD in your computer and you can save the pictures and go from there.  
That's what we did before we got the digital camera. I love it!

We have all kinds of good Nikon stuff sitting in a couple of camera bags, but the $250 Cannon digital is all we use. (It might have been a little more, but you can get a nice one for that price.) 

Save your quarters...you'd be surprised how fast they'll add up.


----------



## Constance (Jan 21, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I think you can probably bring your pictures into a drug store like CVS or Walgreens (not sure if you have those out there) and they might be able to put them on a CD for you. Then you can use that CD to put the pictures up here. It should not cost too much either I don't think.



Sorry, didn't see your post, GB. 

Yes, they can! Even here in the sticks, CVS and Walmart both do it. Doesn't cost any more than getting pictures developed.


----------



## mish (Jan 22, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> We have all kinds of good Nikon stuff sitting in a couple of camera bags, but the $250 Cannon digital is all we use. (It might have been a little more, but you can get a nice one for that price.)


 
Thank you, Constance. Was hoping folks could give me more info re how to use a digital (?) and put the pics on the computer _myself_. Seems many people here already know how.

I have some photos taken by a friend (with a Nikon), I would like to save, so they're never lost/damaged. They have sentimental value to me, as well.

Will this work?  





PS Never been to a Walmart.  Nor, do I care to go.


----------



## pmeheran (Nov 15, 2011)

*Posting pictures.*

I copied the image from google images and pasted it into the reply, but the failure it said was due to the reply  being 320000 characters,  which exceeded the allowable limit.  Unless the software counts the number of pixels as characters, that's nonsense.


----------



## FrankZ (Nov 15, 2011)

You can't paste the image into a post.  You can attach it or link to it.


----------

